# The green way to get rid of old balls



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2010)

with the world being up in arms about recycling, which is the most "green way" to dispose of old golf balls.

Ive done a bit of googling which come up blank, but im thinking there must be a environmently friendly way of getting rid of balls given the fact that the new materials used simply dont rott away that quick if at all.


----------



## freddielong (Jun 30, 2010)

Surely putting them in your practice bag is a form of recycleing

Actually I would sy looseing them is the ultimate form of recycleing


----------



## DingleBerry (Jun 30, 2010)

Give them to the old codgers they will use them for years[well until the die] cant lose a ball when u only hit it 50 yards surely!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2010)

:lol: problem is my practice bag now has around 100 balls in, and now im not a member of a club im doing alot of practice on the range or at courses on twilight fee's...

My garage is building up a few buckets of old scruffy balls, and im wondering if there is actually a greener way of disposing of them.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2010)

Take them to your local pro. He'll use them for helping the juniors


----------



## Meady (Jun 30, 2010)

I recycle them by dropping them straight into a lake. And it's not just old balls. I do that with all of them!


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 30, 2010)

apply some lateral thinking

drainage problem on your course?
dig a big hole, chuck the balls in and put back top soil and turf - two problems in one


----------



## bigslice (Jun 30, 2010)

and with excess dirt dig another hole and bury it


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 30, 2010)

and with excess dirt dig another hole and bury it  

Click to expand...

or put in in bags to fill the divots


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2010)

Send them to BP they were dropping old golf balls in their oil leak with other rubbish to try and stop it. A few buckets from the forum may be all they need to put an end to it......


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2010)

so basically, with the exception of a local pro or yourself using them on a range, the is no "right way" to pispose of golf balls other than spank them in to the woods making them someone elses problem....


----------



## RGDave (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never done this BUT; if they are not even any good for the practice bag, why not hit them at the driving range and let the range keep them (or cheap folk fill their bag with them).

I give my "3rd stage of life" balls to charity. Play with them, practice with them, pass them onto a worthy cause.

I simply don't lose enough for natural wastage. I am a saint, of course.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2010)

cant see my range wanting them as they have just had new balls, and my contaminated old ultra competition and donnay titainiums aint much cop!..


----------



## 19th (Jun 30, 2010)

We are lucky in that we have a 6 hole wee course beside our one.

One of their tee's is next to one of ours - well...70 yards away and I usually take me cap off and fill it with balls and go over to the youngsters and hand them out. Their rough is like our rough in places so I don't think the balls will last too long as at times they are waist high, ball hunting.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 1, 2010)

so basically, with the exception of a local pro or yourself using them on a range, the is no "right way" to pispose of golf balls other than spank them in to the woods making them someone elses problem....
		
Click to expand...

Looks like your looking for an niche to start a business...



I give it a year


----------

